# Reverse Lamp Switch connection to transmission



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 1993 HB D21 4x4 V6 King Cab w/ manual transmission.

I recently replaced my reverse lamp switch and my reverse lamps worked again, but only for a short time. I have to pull hard on the stick in reverse to make the lights come on. Is there something in the transmission that can be easily tightened? I'm unfamiliar with what exactly strikes the switch inside the tranny. The switch is tightly threaded into the tranny, so that isn't the problem either.

Thank you!


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

I have my '93 2x4 HB tranny apart right now. The reverse switch in mine rides on a ramp on the shifter shaft. If the case has enough wear to let the shaft shift over some, that may be the problem. The bushing on the end of your shifter could also be worn. Does it try to pop out of reverse?
You could chuck the switch in a lathe and face off about .030" from the shoulder on the switch. That would set the switch a little deeper into the case, thus giving more stroke on the switch plunger. If you don't have a lathe, a 1/2" drill held in a vise and a coarse flat file will accomplish the same thing. That is called "******* engineering", but works just fine.
I would do this on your old switch first, just to get the hang of it.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response!

It does not try to pop out of reverse. I'm probably due to have my tranny taken apart now too actually, so that may be a more prudent course. At least during the spring/summer months. So if it works when I really pull hard on the stick in the reverse position, could that signal the shaft is not moving down far enough for the ramp to trigger the switch? Or like you said, the switch needs to penetrate a little farther. 

I have a 1/2" drill press that could probably do the ******* Engineering you suggested too...

Are you mechanically inclined by the way? I'm not afraid to dig into this stuff at all, but a tranny rebuild seems a little scary, but definitely a fun project that I'd like to tackle. How is it going so far? Is it doable for a first timer? Are you using all Nissan parts?

At any rate, thanks!


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been twisting wrenches for 32 years now, so I guess I am mechanically inclined!
The nissan transmission is a simple one. Compared to the old American ones I cut my teeth on ('70's stuff) it is a better design. It comes apart without much trouble, and you can see how everything works.
If you can follow directions, and use hand tools, you should be OK. You will need metric wrenches and a ratchet set, jackstands or ramps, snap ring pliers, and access to a small hydraulic press and some bearing splitters. It is not a bad job at all. I am just waiting on my bearing and seal kit and mine will be going back together.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent, thanks. Couple more questions if you can handle it...

1. Do you use all Nissan parts? I hear a lot of that here and that they're more trusted. My mechanic replaced my exhaust a month back and recommended the Nissan one.

2. Is there a smaller wrench for getting at the switches threaded into the transmission? I have a stubby wrench, but it was still a pain to get anywhere with the reverse lamp switch in general because there was no room to actually turn the wrench. When I remove the transmission I'm sure it'll be a heck of a lot easier, but for the immediate future...

Thanks again.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

As far as transmission parts? Nissan does not make their own bearings, they source them outside. They probably make their own gears, but some manufacturers sub that out too. 
I pulled my switch after the tranny was out, so I can't answer that one.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good reason to take a week off work, thanks. 

All I have is the Hayne's manual to go off of, so hopefully that'll be enough. And this forum of course, and I've seen a few threads of tranny rebuilds, must be a common thing. Not a lot of engine rebuilds though, but these engines seem damn near bulletproof anyway. I have 325,000 km on mine.

Thanks again. Don't be surprised if I bug you more about this!


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a CD at the house with the transmission rebuild section on it. I believe it is a scan of an old dealer service manual. I will see if I can e-mail it to you. I believe on the 4x4 you have to pull the torsion bars out of the front end and drop the second crossmember to get the tranny out.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you're on to something. When I'm in any gear, I can wiggle the stick about an inch and a half, which may be normal. While I wiggle the stick when it's in reverse though, the lights come on and off. I think the shifter shaft is indeed moving around and missing the switch all together sometimes... I guess that requires getting dirty and going into the tranny regardless does it?

Thanks again,
Dustin


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

I would try setting the switch in a little first. Easier. If that doesn't work, sounds like tranny rebuild time!
My kit arrived for mine yesterday. WooHoo! Tomorrow I rebuild!


----------

